
Hacking and upgrading an inexpensive drone with open source - wolframio
https://dronegarageblog.wordpress.com/2018/bayangtoys-x16-inexpensive-durable-hackable-gps-drone/
======
marcamelon
It's relatively straight forward to build RC quadcopters through hobby
components, there's also several published autonomous RC drone projects
including code but right now my google is failing me, theres a couple hobby
ones using rpi and such and one from a university I wish I could find.

